# replacement blind



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

I am trying to find a replacement blind/ fly screen. 98cm wide 55cm high. ideally in beige. anyone help??


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Kiwee,

If its for a Seitz blind contact Leisure Spares who are currently the UK Seitz spares importer http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/ if it is Remis then LeisureShopDirect hold the largest quantity of Remis spares http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan

Regards,
Chris


----------

